# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > مبتدی: برنامه  اندیکاتور- ثبت و ارسال نامه

## mf4arman24

:قلب: با سلام حضور کاربران عزیز
 برنامه ای  با پایگاه داده اکسس و دلفی  نوشتم که ، اگر کاربران عزیز راهنماییم نمی کردند به اینجا نمی توانستم برسونمش،
از همه تشکر میکنم به خاطر  کمک هایی که در چند وقت  اخیر کردند. :بوس: 
برنامه خالی از ایراد نیست 
لطفا نظر بدهید.


https://rapidshare.com/files/458993072/andikator.zip

----------


## Mask

چرا تو همین سایت آپ نمیکنی.؟

----------


## mf4arman24

نمی شه .
نمی دونم چرا

----------


## amirsadeghi

دلیلش حجم بالاشه
میتونی تیکه تیکه کنی بعد آپلود کنی

----------


## mf4arman24

می دونم حجم بالاست .نرم افزار پارت بندی را ندارم

----------


## amirsadeghi

از نرم افزار win rar استفاده کن

----------


## sma6871

برنامه ی خوب و زیبایی بود
خسته نباشی

ولی چند نکته:

1. توی دفاتر اندیکاتور شماره ارسال و دریافت نامه باهم برابرند، یعنی مثلا نامه ی دریافتی با شماره ی 3 رو باید تو همون ردیف 3 پاسخ داد(امیدوارم منظورم رو متوجه شده باشی)
کلا شماره های دریافتی و ارسالی جدا باشند و موقع ثبت نامه شماره هم قابل تغییر باشه.
2. صاحب نامه ذخیره نمیشه و هربار باید وارد بشه!!!
3. به همین دلیل (2) گزارش بر اساس صاحب نامه مشکل داره
4. برای ویرایش بهتره در کنار جستجو لیست نامه ها هم نمایش داده بشه
موفق باشی

----------


## mosafer144

نرم افزار را چگونه دانلود كنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## abbas216

لطفا ایرادات را اصلاح کنید
 :تشویق:

----------


## mf4arman24

منظورتون ایرادات که *sma6871 عرض کردند
*

----------


## firststep

این هم فایلها توی سایت


دوست عزیز نیاز به برنامه خاصی نداره فقط کافی در زمان فشرده سازی مقاداری را در قسمت splite وارد کنید

----------


## Masoud sharifi

كسي سورس از اين نرم افزار نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahian90

سلام

یه این دموی برنامه دبیرخانه هست. یه نگاهی بهش بنداز

http://www.oranusnovin.ir//sms/downl...site_intro.wmv

----------


## Masoud sharifi

يه سورسه انديكاتور با دلفي ممنون ميشم اگه بزارين؟

----------


## ebrahimi12

اگه میشه سورسش هم بزارید  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## biotechsoft

سلام
اینم دموی یه دبیر خانه خیلی خوبه میتونی از اینم کمک بگیری:
https://biotechsoft.ir/%D9%86%D8%B1%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%DB%8C%D9%88%D  9%86-%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C/

negah-automation2.jpg

----------

